# Park City/Thanksgiving?



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Anybody been during Thanksgiving? If so, how were the conditions when you were there? Looking at Powder Mountain. Is there a better resort? It will be 4 adults, no small kids this trip.

Ah -- never mind. Should have started with the search function. Found everything I needed right here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/5401-snowboarding-november.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

You found the perfect thread, remember November is a month os risky conditions, try boking you trip as late as possible.


----------

